

NetAFP releases GPLed Netatalk 2.2 only to paying customers - anxrn
http://www.netafp.com/open-letter-to-the-netatalk-community-501/

======
scas
The source code was liberated and put on github just a few days ago. Take a
look at <http://pastebin.com/gAntZQik> for a breakdown of how that took place.
The github link is <https://github.com/jrmithdobbs/netatalk-2-2-0-p6>

------
nodata
This seems the same as releasing the new version with a proprietary license,
then switching the license to GPL after a while.

